

Wufoo customer service - keizo
http://kzo.net/log/amazing-customer-service

======
andr
The Wufoo guys seem great all around - business approach, design, technology
(their PHP profiler from today), and customer service.

I egotistically wish their main product was different, because I want to use
what they make, yet I don't need HTML forms.

~~~
pclark
I wish they were more visible, would love to chat to them.

~~~
unfoldedorigami
Hi pclark, while our physical presence and interactions are limited because
we're not in the valley, we're easy to get a hold of...just send a message
through Wufoo's contact form. We do our best to answer anyone interested in
what we're doing to the best of our abilities.

------
pxlpshr
WuFoo is awesome, they sponsored our community startup site in Austin Texas
and were (still are) extremely friendly and responsive during our exchange.
Nothing but respect for those guys, love their product. Pure class.

------
BRadmin
Wrote them a message yesterday -- got a polite and helpful response in under
an hour. Great CS....

------
JoelSutherland
We got a letter from them a while back -- it got a bunch of comments here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=325904>

------
tlrobinson
Marketing disguised as customer service?

~~~
dsil
No, customer service is part of marketing.

------
rjurney
Wufoo will even do ecommerce for you... so much awesome.

~~~
rms
How does that work?

~~~
snewe
I assume that he is talking about payment processing:

<http://wufoo.com/docs/payment-settings/>

We use it at Antiwar.com for donations...great way to create consistency in
data across payment types.

